# smoked burgers?



## smoke_it_up (Oct 3, 2007)

i know you can smoke all types of meat but has ne1 ever smoked the tradition american burger other than grilling over the heat. i was kinda thinking about it. this may sound like a stupid question bt i thought i would throw it out there.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 3, 2007)

we do it all the time & it is great. noone has posted about smoked meatloaf in a while you can search for that- it rocks.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 3, 2007)

they turn out great.......make sure you poke a hole in the center......all the way thru.........prevents the burger from puffing up in the center of the burger

hth

d8de


----------



## smoke_it_up (Oct 3, 2007)

Walking Dude;95885 said:
			
		

> they turn out great.......make sure you poke a hole in the center......all the way thru.........prevents the burger from puffing up in the center of the burger
> 
> thanks never thought of that before always pissed me of to have a burger that was 2x the size of the bun b4 cooking to half the size of the bun and so thick its almost unable to eat w/o dislocating the jaw. lol


----------



## walking dude (Oct 3, 2007)

pretty sure its a tip i learned here

once again, this site rocks

d8de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 3, 2007)

smoke_it_up;95888 said:
			
		

> that is nirvana- a burger twice the size of a bun... course i make 5 burgs outta 5lb roll of meat....


----------



## smoke_it_up (Oct 3, 2007)

seriously i like more meat than bread (hamburger meat dude i see you like to bust on people) by the time its done grilling they go from 5"-6" x 1" thick burgers to 3" round to 3" thick lol it sucks to try to eat bu when they're eatin it was well worth the struggle


----------



## walking dude (Oct 3, 2007)

LOLOL.......smoke...........

poke a hole in that bad boy..........heheheeheh

it won't 'PUFF' up on ya...........your killing me here.........


d8de


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh yeah....love smoked burgers. Throw on a few hotdogs too....yummy stuff!


----------



## rvking (Oct 4, 2007)

I did a couple burgers in my smoker a few weeks ago it was very informal so i dont have any times or temps but im gonna guess a couple hours at about 225 they were very good and definatly different very juicy
  someone else can give you better details but i do give my thumbs up !!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Oct 4, 2007)

I recommend a quick trip on a hot grill after smoking.  Seems to seal in the juices and firm up the outside of it.


----------



## smoke_it_up (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks aj ill have to try that next time i grill burgers or smoke which ever the case may be at the time


----------



## squeezy (Oct 4, 2007)

Did some recently using 1 1/4 lb. lean ground, rubbed with Cajun seasoning into 3 patties and then topped with provolone cheese for the last 15 minutes ...


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 4, 2007)

Great Q-view there Squeezy.


----------



## raypeel (Oct 4, 2007)

How big of a hole do you put in them Walking Dude?  I'm going to try some soon.


----------



## kojo (Oct 4, 2007)

Whats a good wood for these burgers?


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 4, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmm  meat doughnut.  LOL


----------



## squeezy (Oct 4, 2007)

Anything you like ... I prefer Mesquite for a short smoke!


----------



## camp_cookie (Oct 4, 2007)

Instead of poking a hole in it, you can indent the center with your thumb and accomplish the same thing.  Either should work though.


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's a link to anther thread with some great pics of hole in the middle smoked burgers...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ght=hamburgers


----------



## glued2it (Oct 4, 2007)

Never thought of just smoking burgers. Everytime I cook steaks, burgers and chops. I always throw in some wood chips .

I'll have to give it a shot

pecan mostly. switch to aplle every now and then.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 4, 2007)

fingersized hole...........the size of the burgers, will dictate which finger you use, for different sized holes.........

indentation sounds good also
thankx Bear

d8de


----------



## clyde (Oct 4, 2007)

We've been doing smoky burgers for years.  We buy grnd beef in chubs and slice the chub while still wrapped.  We slice them about 2" thick then flatten them a little (a tad thinner in the middle) after we unwrap them.

We smoke them a little more rare than we like to eat them so that they'll be perfect when we reheat them.  After they cool down. we freeze them stacked on top of eachother w/ 2 pieces of plastic wrap between them.  It's kind of like re-assembling the chub once they're cooked.

After freezing, they're easy to separate w/ a good stout knife.  You can heat them in the microwave for a quick snack, grill them over charcoal, or even throw them back on the smoker for another round of smoking.

One quick trick for extra flavor, put them on a rack directly below a fattie, some ribs, smoked sausage or whatever and let them get dripped for extra flavor.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 4, 2007)

great tip clyde........thankx


d8de


----------



## camocook (Oct 4, 2007)

Another Way For A Smoky Burger...... I Do This With My Venison.
Add About 20% Ground Bacon To Lean Ground Meat.you Don't Have To Wait That Long To Grub Up. Frozen Bacon Grinds More To My Liking. One Question, How Could Someone Get Their Burgers To Puff Up If They Wanted To? Mine Dont Do That.


----------



## smoke_it_up (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks fo the great info all. camo i have no clue how you get them to puff up but im glad i know how to keep them from doing that now. angain all you guys are awsome and very helpful thanks alot


----------



## squeezy (Oct 5, 2007)

Dang good idea


----------



## clyde (Oct 5, 2007)

It's all about flavor and PORK fat rules.


----------



## richtee (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey, try saving a bit of brisket or butt juice next time ya do one. Add the juice <maybe 1/4 - 1/2 cup> into your pound of burger mix, then make patties and chill...the gelatin in the juice will set up and make a nice firm patty. Then grill away!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Oct 13, 2007)

Love the idea of putting a butt over the burgers.  As a matter of fact, that is what I am prepping as we speak!  I was looking for some sort of recipe for the burgers to jazz them up a bit.  Pork fat sounds like the best ingredient!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 13, 2007)

i'mdoing a couple tomorrow- i  patty up w/ lipton onion soup mix & garlic ,soak overnight in balsamic & worchy add fiesta brand fajita spice & uncle chris' steak spice- flash sear 1 side so they stick together w/ bacon on top & add swiss,jalepenos, & mushrooms about 20 mins before i take them off. serve on whole wheat or wheat/cheddar garlic buns fron the deli... mm mm good.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope you have a good cardiologist!

The butts are on and the burgers are nestled snuggly under it on the lower rack.  

Severe weather moving in, so I am going to keep a close eye on it to make sure it doesn't tip over tonight!


----------



## saxman (Oct 13, 2007)

My family loves smoked burgers. Whenever I fire up the smoker they have me make a batch of burgers too. I keep some leftovers in the freezer at work, beats the hell out of fast food stuff!
the Saxman


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 13, 2007)

I did my last 5 lbs burger chub whole and stuck a long woodned spoon down the middle to make a hole then filled it with cheese, onions and bacon chunks. Then I took off the plastic and rolled it in rub - smoked it and sliced just before serving.

Hey Squeezy is that a Canadian snowball or what?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 13, 2007)

don't the call that a beef pop ??? i never even considered tryingthat. now whats the point of poking a hole in a perfectly good burger?- i fergot...
 oh yeah.. puffage.. personally after eating fast food- i'd prefer puffage in a burger....


----------



## squeezy (Oct 13, 2007)

Sure is mom!  ... want me to toss ya one?


----------

